# All the world is a stage, and we are merely players...



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

Thought you guys might get a kick out of this. A little loophole in the no smoking anygoddamwhere law.

http://www.twincities.com//ci_8226733?IADID=Search-www.twincities.com-www.twincities.com


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

classic! :tu


----------

